# Waterloo Bridge  Distilleries Embossed On All Sides The Middle Of One Side Is Clear. Could Be A Gin Bottle .



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 7, 2022)

The Tin Foil Seal On The Bottle .Appears To Have Waterloo Bridge Distilleries LTD.  On The Seal With The WA Missing In Waterloo .I Found A Waterloo Bridge In London That Had A Lot Of Distilleries Near By .There Is A Waterloo IN Canada And One In Texas .The Bottle Has An Applied Crown With Stretch Marks Around Neck. Stopper Missing .The Bottle Has And Embossed, 1 On The Bottom Also A debossed 0 Next To The One .Seems To Have Been Blown In  Mold. With Heavy Glass  .The Bottle Is Embossed With Crackle Design. Thanks For Any Information . IPhotos Included


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 7, 2022)

There's a Waterloo Bridge in London, which I think is what the name is referring to, even though the Canadian Waterloo was a significant city for distilling because Seagram's used to be based there.  I've never seen that crackle design on anything other than ABM bottles before but I can't tell if it's BIM or ABM from the photos.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Apr 7, 2022)

Thanks A Lot Canadian,You Have Been A Great Help. Some folks Call My Wife FROGGY She Is From Quebec .A Great Place To Live But Not For Yanks.  that can't speak French . Have A Great Day . Grace Abounds


----------

